# Bad mother?



## Sarah Wood (Apr 26, 2014)

My rabbit has just given birth this afternoon, but she gave birth outside the nesting box on the wire mesh and none of the litter survived.

I've been checking up on her almost hourly the last couple of days as she continued to fill up the nesting box with fur. Even now, it's got plenty of fur in it, but she never moved the babies into it.

It's been pouring down rain all day today (very unusual for Utah to see an all day soaker, even in the spring) so the mother is not used to this wet of weather. But due to the weather, the babies were stone cold by the time I noticed them (maybe 30 minutes after birth, if that). None of the bunnies appeared mutilated. The placentas were sitting amongst them still attached to the fetuses. The mother still had fresh blood around the vaginal area.

I built the nesting box myself. It's got a 9" x 14" footprint made of 1/2 plywood sides, and a solid bottom that I replace every litter.It's just big enough for her to get in turn around.

She had one successful delivery and raising her first time, but since then she has lost THREE litters, two born outside the box and one born in the box but on a very hot day and she put waaaay too much fur in with them. Every time we pulled out fur, she replaced it back.

I'm about ready to call it and say she's an unfit breeding mother and needs to be culled from our breeding. What's your opinion on her, anyone?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't own bunnies but I have plenty expierience with good mamas. Yours sounds like she should be just a pet. It seems she is confused about the birthing and raising process. I would say don't use her as a mother.


----------



## Sarah Wood (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, I'd give her away before keeping her around as a pet. We just don't do that here. Keeping rabbits as pets is financially disadvantageous 
for our operation. But that's good to know. Thank you.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

Np. I meant to ask what you use rabbits for but forgot. I've seen hens raise chicks and currently am watching a ewe raise a lamb. I can tell your rabbit just wasn't set for mothering but there's plenty more out there.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

Also derr I forgot


----------



## Sarah Wood (Apr 26, 2014)

We raise the rabbits for meat. It's frustrating that we've had a bad experience with her. We probably would have culled earlier but we've felt kind of bad for her since she only has one ear. But it's the circle of life, right? She's had a good life with us none the less.

What do you do with your sheep? Are they just pets? We have month old chicks we are raising. Trying to decide what to do with an accidental rooster.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes our sheep our pets, but they shed so we collect their hair. Our chickens are for laying, but theyre so cute and are also pets. Hehe can you tell I have a thing for animals. I don't know if I could raise meat rabbits. My dad wants to buy a feeder cow with the help of other people. I've also been thinking I want some broilers because meat prices have skyrocketed in the past few months.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

What types of chicks do you raise.


----------



## Sarah Wood (Apr 26, 2014)

I have started learning to use a drop spindle. I love spinning.

We have a good barnyard mix. 4 sassy Buff Orps, 3 RIR, 4 Barred Rock, 3 Leghorn and 2 easter eggers. One of my BR it turns out is a rooster. I'm pretty bummed because he is an absolute sweetheart but we're not allowed to have roosters. It seems like they grew huge just today. I checked them this morning and they were the size they were yesterday. This evening I was doing some coop maintenance and they are twice the size! Two of our Buff Orps are quite the little mammas. They are definitely the queens of the roost. I love that they all have personalities.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

I love BO I had an accidental breeding pair. I picked two out and turns out one was a roo. So I kept him. Goldie and Sunny, I loved Gold he was my boy. But....one day we got a call from our farm hand saying he was dead, a broken neck. Sunny was devastated anyone who says animals can't feel grief are wrong. Sunny moped in the corner for weeks. She stayed away from the flock for about a month. However she is better now. Of course Goldie died right after she started laying


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

We have some EE and RIR crosses. I want old English game bantams and lavender orp. I am currently hatching some bym and swedish duck eggs. It's like once you start you can't stop.


----------



## Freezer_pets (May 1, 2014)

I also have meat rabbits and my doe just kindled her third litter.  We lost the first because we didn't know she was pregnant.  Totally my fault as a newbie rabbiter.  She did awesome with her second litter which she kindled during single digit temps.  14 birthed, 9 survived.  She just birthed her third and did not cover them with fur until the next day.  All 15 of them died... I'll probably post a new thread looking for more feedback.  I shared here because I am not ready to give up the doe yet, given her past performance and high production rates and would suggest the same for you given the one time occurrence... Maybe?


----------



## SA Farm (May 1, 2014)

A lot of rabbit breeders have a 3 strike rule. Usually those 3 strikes have to be in a row for a doe to be culled. Since the first loss didn't count and the second one was a success, I would give her another couple of tries before giving up on her


----------

